# So who's got the whitest whites?



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

Im looking for the best thing to wash painter whites with. I only want bleach alternatives.. 

Gotta look sharp on the job site:thumbup:


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Mirror Mirror on the wall, who is the painter with the killer whites, anyway?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PaintSlave said:


> Im looking for the best thing to wash painter whites with. I only want bleach alternatives..
> 
> Gotta look sharp on the job site:thumbup:


Will anything get paint out? Hot water and detergent will get everything else out.

If you want CLEAN and SHARP, buy new ones.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry, but my whites are only white until I get to the job site. I'm paid to make things look good, not to look good. Hey D'arch. Like your I'm from Mass thang. How many of these kids ever saw that bumper sticker ??


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Clients are always asking me how I keep my whites so clean. I tell them that the point of the exercise is to put paint on the wall, not on me.

Seriously, around here it is a big deal. Potential clients see us in clean whites and the other guys with paint all over themselves, then make a decision about who will do a neater job. Clean whites and clean drops are some of the best advertising.

I will admit that it helps to have a head of white hair so they don't think I'm a newbie....


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

daArch said:


> Will anything get paint out? Hot water and detergent will get everything else out.
> 
> If you want CLEAN and SHARP, buy new ones.


Mine never seem to last long enough. Am I a messy painter? I always say, if my pants are messy but my work is clean, the paint has ended up where I want it. 

And I agree with the OP, I want to look sharp, but I cant afforsd a new pair of pants for each day. :laughing:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, and where's wise with his avatar of the guys painting in white suits? Always loved that.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

A pair of painters pants is $24. I buy a new pair every second job. Always clean and white :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PaintSlave said:


> Im looking for the best thing to wash painter whites with. I only want bleach alternatives..
> 
> Gotta look sharp on the job site:thumbup:


I guess the guys that are out of the bucket probably have the cleanest. 



Rcon said:


> A pair of painters pants is $24. I buy a new pair every second job. Always clean and white :yes:


About 16.00 in my area.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Dickie's at Wal-Mart?


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Lye.


Of course it may eat your whites as well, but they will be clean.


----------



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

Gough said:


> Clients are always asking me how I keep my whites so clean. I tell them that the point of the exercise is to put paint on the wall, not on me.
> 
> Seriously, around here it is a big deal. Potential clients see us in clean whites and the other guys with paint all over themselves, then make a decision about who will do a neater job. Clean whites and clean drops are some of the best advertising.
> 
> I will admit that it helps to have a head of white hair so they don't think I'm a newbie....


Very True! Especially on high end jobs..

So i keep hearing about this stuff called "blueing" idk i cant find it in stores. Anyone have experience with it?

I hate wearing new painters pants. They're so stiff and the creases from being in folded on the shelf, look unprofessional too..

Im trying all w/oxy clean as detergent and these Biz booster packs i picked both up at wally world. Ill post back ofc with results for those who care.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Dickie's at Wal-Mart?


Was this directed towards me? If so I was speaking of the paint stores.


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.stanray.us/
I bought a half dozen pairs directly from the manufacturer. All the paint cos either stopped carrying pants or switched to Dickies, which have side pockets I can't deal with. Stan Ray used to be the pant most carried, so I went directly to the source. They're good quality. Last time bought, paid about 75.00 for the six pairs shipping included. Don't know what the price is now but can't be much worse than I what I see and hear, and paid last time over the counter. They only deal with contractors who have a company though. Smart guys would buy them by the dozen in employee sizes and take the mark-up.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm so bad at keeping pants clean. I finally started buying the little spray suits to wear while spraying (last longer than I thought they would too) & keeping a rag in my front pocket to stop from wiping my thumb on my thigh. Staying much cleaner!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

JNLP said:


> & keeping a rag in my front pocket to stop from wiping my thumb on my thigh.


You've _got _to break that habbit! 

I used to do that all the time myself when I was starting out. Broke the habbit when I went to do a small touch up in my street clothes. Got some paint on my hand and force of habbit wiped it on my pants.  Never did it again after that....


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Getting in the habit of not wiping on the pants is key. It took a little while, but apparently even I can be trained. Caulk is the worst and there always seems to be excess. Carrying a rag has made my wife a lot happier. 

And Work, yes that I was replying to you. I can't really stand the el cheapo painter's pants, although maybe I should be less of a snob.They are work clothes after all. I prefer the drill pants made by Carhartt, but they seem to last a bit longer than I can keep them looking good.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry kids, I started painting in the mid '70's, mostly off of 40 foot ladders using ext. oil. Didn't have time to take rag time and never got used to it. Perhaps it's a good idea but in my hard working days no one ever complained about how I looked but how the work came out. Reputation. Now, when I'd bid a job I was tidy and could always speak well so maybe they looked at other things. As for the silver hair, hell..I'll take any hair. I've been pretty well bald for over, well, since most of you were born. Presentation at initial meeting and coming across as someone who can answer questions as well as give advice is certainly more important than looking like an exec. Of course that was old school, maybe I'm behind the times.


----------

